

Scientists prove that women are better at multitasking than men - freshfey
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/7896385/Scientists-prove-that-women-are-better-at-multitasking-than-men.html

======
adolph
In other news, scientists develop superior journalist-bait with a highly
efficient study protocol of "50 male and 50 female students [given] eight
minutes to perform three tasks."

